# Coolpix P510 and Wi-Fi cards



## kwkstar (Apr 4, 2013)

IS there anyone out there that has a Nikon Coolpix P510 and uses a  Card Eye-Fi or the new Transcend Wi-Fi card?

The Eye-Fi website has this:

No known Eye-Fi X2 cards will work with this camera.
The Nikon Coolpix P510 is not compatible with Eye-Fi X2 Cards.

The Nikon P510 manual tells you how to set it up.


The Transcend website says that there WiFi Cards are compatible with Nikon Coolpix P510.

I just want the right card that works best with the P510


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 5, 2013)

Do you really need a Wifi card?  Most of the stories I've heard are from people who are disappointed with them.  Modern camera files are rather large, and the time to transfer the files over Wifi is thus painfully slow.


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 5, 2013)

@BigMike: I use the EyeFi Pro X2 on my D40x and use it ONLY to transfer the JPEG basic to my iPad so I can show the model the picture in a bigger frame than the 2.5" LCD screen on the back of the camera.  Its about a 15 sec lag between when I hit the shutter release button till the picture pops up on my iPad.


----------



## ashley161 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi,

I use Nikon coolpix p500 but wi-fi is rather old fashioned and time consuming i don't recommend using wi-fi card or etc as its the modern age and the size of the files are larger.


----------

